# 2009/12/5 Christmas Party



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

on December 5th, I organized a meet up with my SA group for a Christmas party.

23 people showed up. we played video games, board games, and card games.


we all brought something to the table ( food, drinks, snacks )


16 people brought a wrapped gift for a tradition gift exchange game.


I had an awesome time seeing and being with my local SA friends. 


after the party, some of us went to Dave & Busters, to play arcade and pool, but some of us had a few drinks.


it was a two thumbs up for tonight.


----------



## _AJ_ (Jan 23, 2008)

whooo, look at you go!


----------



## static.unknown (Aug 17, 2008)

Awesome, sounds like a great time .


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

That's great, Torlin! Good for you!


----------



## HTF (Nov 15, 2009)

wow sounds like you had fun.


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

I wish I had people willing to do these things here......


----------

